# Wireless multimedia keyboard randomly stops working



## tauchpanzer (Jan 29, 2007)

This is a bit of a bizarre problem.

I've got a wireless keyboard (Microsoft Wireless Multimedia Keyboard 1.1) that will randomly not work. The wireless mouse that came with it will still work, and I've never had any problems with it. It's just the keyboard.

I googled around and have tried:
-reinstalling the keyboard drivers from the Microsoft website (didn't work)
-hitting both the connect buttons on the keyboard and the signal thing that receives the keyboard and mouse signals and it plugged into my usb port (didn't work)
-swapping the batteries around for both the mouse and the keyboard (the batteries are fine; the mouse kept working but the keyboard still wouldn't)

In fact, the _only solution I've been able to find is changing the usb port that the signal receiver is plugged into. Lucky me, my computer has four of them. But even then this solution is only temporary, because the keyboard will randomly crap out on me and stop working again. If I change the usb ports it'll work again (but the keyboard WILL NOT work with that previous usb port again).

... I'd really really appreciate some help. I tried looking for an email I can send this to at Microsoft but they don't even list wireless multimedia keyboard in their technical support area, and under multimedia keyboard they don't accept my product number, so I'm having trouble just emailing them too. :sigh: I can't win._


----------



## wobbles (Feb 13, 2007)

I am having exactly the same problem tauchpanzer! It started yesterday! I also use a Microsoft wireless multimedia keyboard which has worked fine until now. the mouse continues to work but the keyboard is driving me mad! My dualboot means that I need my keyboard to start windows so when it ceases to work I am unable to start my machine without installing an old ps2 KB first!
I have also tried all of my usb ports in turn and now I have nowhere else to try. I am really frustrated so any available help would be greatly appreciated by me as well.


----------



## wobbles (Feb 13, 2007)

Well, a final update! 
I couldn't find anything to explain what happened so I took the ultimate step & took the keyboard back to the shop. The replacement is working perfectly & I am keeping my fingers crossed that if it too is going to break down on me, that it will be before the new warranty is finished. ray:


----------



## adamb_135 (Feb 17, 2007)

Glad to hear it wireless keyboards & mice are generally not as reliable as wired.


----------

